# Need an ID on a weird fly swarming Ontario (Kingston)



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

I was out for some jogging in the late afternoon when there were literally zillions of weird flies all around.. they were not Mayfly...

they were as big as a mosquito, didn't seem to bite or sting...

they had that black fluff thing on their nose or whatever..!!!

I can't help but wonder if these would be good for culturing cause they definately look easy and good stimulating food!!!!!

anyone know what bug I am talking about?

if no one figure it out, I'll try to grab a picture tomorrow!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Where exactly are you thinking of culturing swarms of gnats? Out of curiosity...


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

just like weevils or FF...
not sure I understand your question

I wanna find out if these would be easy to culture for feeding purpose.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

I personally would rather culture wingless or flightless fruit flies as opposed to flying gnats...


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

FwoGiZ said:


> just like weevils or FF...
> not sure I understand your question
> 
> I wanna find out if these would be easy to culture for feeding purpose.


Huge swarms of flying insects... Gonna take more space than a 32oz deli container. Living room maybe?


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

I am already culturing 2 types of isopods, 2 types of FF, 1 weird bug I dunno what it is.. it eats wood and look like a mini scolopender, bean weevils and roaches
I like to diversify my animals diet and I think this would be a perfect addition to their menu
they're "semi-lethargic" like flies, that still move a bit, good for stimulating, and small enough for darts and small toads and tree frogs


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

well if we don't even know what they are, we can't know if they wouldn't be easy cultured in some kind of jar... they're like small mosquitoes


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Sounds like midges or blind mosquitoes.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Like Jake said, one of the problem with the bugs is that they are in swarms and you would possibly be unable to keep them in a small enough container. 

Since we dont know what they are, we cant know for sure if they would be worth it. 

Also I don't know about your frogs, but my frogs are extremely lazy and never go after anything that has the ability to fly. They like to go after things that stay on the ground or glide.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Reef_Haven said:


> Sounds like midges or blind mosquitoes.


Bingo,
they're midges!
Anyone know about these guys? They lay eggs in water.. I guess this might be too complicated I could grab some of them for feeding right away tho...
I wonder what's their lifespan.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I've heard bloodworms can carry some kind of pathogens. The adult flies only live a few days.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

2-3 weeks full life cycle
adults live 3-5days
need rich nutrient mud for larvaes...

maybe worth giving a try? they're bad flyers... escapes might not be an issue if using the same technique as FF (tapping)


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

They're very bad flyers and kindo thumble everywhere.. definately gonna be eaten by most darts
bloodworms comes from these guys.... so I guess it might be doable!
I'll make some more research


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

They are definitely a midge, and their lifespan is very short and seasonal. Culturing would probably not have good results I would think seeing as they more than likely need some sort of cold followed by a warm stimulus to actually emerge. But you never know, it could be worth a shot if you are going for a plethora of food options. Another issue you may run into is they have an aquatic larval stage which would be difficult to reproduce since they are stream dwelling. 
Cheers


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is what I will try out...
I will be culturing mud in a big plastic tub... adding water and some various stuffs that will make it nutrient.. probably very few veggie scraps and sand, leaves.. stuffs like that but I will have to look into that. You need muddy water with some specific algea.

Then, I will try to culture them just like FF... instead of media, I will add a lil bit of muddy water.
My concern is that they most probably reproduce in flight... if that is the case, I doubt deli cups will work.
for life cycle, it looks a bit similar to FF to me!!!

I guess I will post my results in feeding section once I am done!


----------



## BrianC (Jul 18, 2009)

PETER F. CREDLAND (1973) A new method for establishing a permanent laboratory culture of Chironomus riparius Meigen (Diptera: Chironomidae) Freshwater Biology 3 (1) pp. 45-51

There are a number of papers out there on lab rearing and production of Chironomid midges (assuming that is what you have) that could give you some ideas.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Is this what you're talking about? I took this photo in my backyard; these guys are every where...











Have you started to culture them?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll bet the trout fishing is phenomenal, or do they not start biting good till early summer?


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

I have tried something, but it failed as of now..
I beleive picking "tired" flies.. those kindo laying on walls, as if they were waiting to die (finished with laying eggs) might not be the best.. I will get a net and try to pick some flying (possibly mating) one
but I think they may have a hard time mating in delicups...
more to follow!


----------

